# Recommendation:Debt Enforcement Office to oversee non-judicial debt settlement system



## Brendan Burgess (1 Mar 2011)

A  small Debt Enforcement Office would oversee throughout the State the  proposed new non-judicial debt settlement arrangements. This would  provide an efficient and cost-effective solution to personal insolvency  that takes account of the rights of both creditors and debtors. The new  process will probably be of most use to individuals who have relatively  modest debt levels and assets (including small business-related debts).  Under the Commission’s proposals, 60% of creditors must agree to any  proposed debt settlement, so cases involving wealthy (or formerly  wealthy) individuals will still probably end up in the High Court-based  bankruptcy process.


----------



## JEON50 (2 Mar 2011)

Is this not part of te LRC proposals on personal Debt, that debt of up to 20K or so, if proven by discussion with MABS can be written of, where their is no chance of the client ever paying the debt back.


----------

